# if the Nuggets did have the 2nd pick back in the 2003 draft...



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

should Anthony be picked still?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

Without a doubt. The Nuggs needed help immediately and got it. They don't have the luxury to wait on Darko that a playoff team from last year the the Pistons do. Good young teams, or young and potentially very good teams have the choice to take long-term profects int he first few picks, and veteran teams, or teams that need help immediately can't.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I say yes, Melo should be picked, but Kiki really liked Darko and he really seems like the player he would have drafted.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> Without a doubt. The Nuggs needed help immediately and got it. They don't have the luxury to wait on Darko that a playoff team from last year the the Pistons do. Good young teams, or young and potentially very good teams have the choice to take long-term profects int he first few picks, and veteran teams, or teams that need help immediately can't.


Not really, so why the Nuggets drafted Skita, a very long term project.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> Not really, so why the Nuggets drafted Skita, a very long term project.


I meant top3, my bad.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> should Anthony be picked still?


For sure ! The Nuggets already have a project in Skita (who is still improving). Why should they get another european player that might work out in the future. The Nuggets needed a player that would have an impact from the beginning. Thats why they picked Melo, and I believe they also would have chosen him with the second pick.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Nuggets Fans:

Who would you take with #1?


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tpb2</b>!
> Nuggets Fans:
> 
> Who would you take with #1?


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Macej Lampe!


all kidding aside, it would be Melo


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

The Nuggets SAID if they had the second pick they would take Darko and were even looking to trade down with Toronto to take Chris Bosh. Carmello has worked out so far, but that doesn't mean he would have been picked by Denver #2.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> should Anthony be picked still?


Trick you're lost. These are the Nuggets forums.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

yes he should of. They need a nba ready player who oculd help them this year. Darko is an project, Denver needed a sure thing


----------



## Laphonz (Nov 24, 2003)

It frightens me to say it, but I believe that Kiki would have drafted Darko. All of the talk before the lottery was that Kiki absolutely loved Darko's game and was very, very high on him.

He almost got Darko by default, as had the 2nd pick actually gone to the Grizzlies instead of the Pistons to complete the Otis Thorpe trade, 'Melo would be in Memphis and the Nuggets would have been left with no choice but to take Darko.

I'm just glad the chips fell as they did and that Kiki was saved from himself.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> I'm just glad the chips fell as they did and that Kiki was saved from himself.


Yeah, because Darko is a bust, and Carmelo is going to be a superstar.


----------



## Laphonz (Nov 24, 2003)

I think it's waaaay too early to call Darko a bust or 'Melo a superstar. Time will tell.

Darko is a project, very talented, very raw. In other words, exactly what the Nuggets didn't need right now. They already drafted two of those the previous year with Nene & Skita. 

What the Nuggets needed was someone who could not only step in right away and contribute, but someone with some name recognition who could help get the city excited about the team again. 

'Melo was a perfect fit. Coming off of The Orangemen's run to the national title with 'Melo being named Final Four MVP, everyone knew him and everyone wanted him in a Nuggets uniform. 

They got him, season ticket sales are up, wins are up and the general attitude in this town towards the team is up. He's not the only reason for all of that, but he's a large part of it.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tpb2</b>!
> Nuggets Fans:
> 
> Who would you take with #1?


You know..It's got to be Travis Outlaw..  But really I would've flipped a coin with 'Melo heads and Lebron tails.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

melo!


----------



## Madsen4MVP (Dec 9, 2003)

'Melo would be my pick. He is an immediate help.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tpb2</b>!
> Nuggets Fans:
> 
> Who would you take with #1?



LeBron. 
-------------
Back to the topic, I'd pick Melo at #2.


----------



## MaxieMiner (Nov 22, 2003)

Right now I would have taken Melo, but in 2-3 years who knows. I might have even taken Darko ahead of Melo if his workouts were really promising. Kiki loved Darko and really wanted to land this kid. Some "experts" say he has more potential to be better than Bron, just give him 2-3 more years.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> You know..It's got to be Travis Outlaw..  But really I would've flipped a coin with 'Melo heads and Lebron tails.


No way, Kedrick Perkins #1 4ever!

Seriously, even before the draft, I had Melo #1, BronBron #2, Ford #3, Darko #4, then Bosh.


----------

